# كل اللهجات: اللي كبّع كبّع ...واللي ربّع ربّع



## Arabic Guru

يُضرب هذا المثل لمن فاته الشيء وانتهى
مثال: من تقدم للامتحان وسلّم الورقة وبعدها تذكّر شيئاً نسي أن يكتبه ... يقال له: اللي كبّع كبّع


----------



## Lark-lover

لافات الفوت ما ينفع الصوت

طارت الطيور بارزاقها


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر نقول مثلا
اللي راح راح
أو
اللي فات مات
أو
حصل خير
أو
اللي حصل حصل
أو 
قدّر الله ما شاء فعل


----------



## Xence

بالنسبة للجزائر ، هناك عدة أمثال وتعابير في هذا المعنى ، أذكر منها : ا



اللي فاتو الكلام يقول سمعت ، واللي فاتو الطعام يقول شبعت

خلاص العرس وتفرقوا المداحة



................​


----------



## ahmedcowon

:في مصر أيضا يوجد تعبير آخر شائع

بعد العيد ما يتفتلش كحك


----------



## Arabic Guru

شكراً لردكم


----------



## القرطاجني

في تونس يقال : 
اللي حج حج واللي عوق عوق (بالشدة على الواو)
أو مثل الجزائر يقال :
اللي فاتو الحديث يقول سمعت واللي فاتوا الطعام يقول شبعت 
أو 
دام الفرح واتفرقوا المداحة 
أو
 حصل ما في الصدور 
أو 
اللي برجو بالمرمى يموت في سطل بغلي
أو 
إلي استانس بالحفى، ينسى صباطو (من اعتاد المشي حافيا، ينسى حذاءه)


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في المغرب للدلالة على نفس الشيء نقول

اللي ادى شي اداه، واللي زلق جا على عين قفاه

lli dda ci ddah, welli zlag ja 3la 3ayn gfah

الذي أخذ شيئا أخذه، والذي تزحلق وقع على قفاه

ونقول كالجزائريين والتونسيين المثل

إيلا فاتك لكلام قول سمعت، ويلا فاتك الطعام قول شبعت

ila fatek leklam gol sme3t, wila fatek tt3am gol cbe3t

وإذا هم شخص بفعل شيء لا يمكن التراجع عنه والخوف من الفشل جعله مترددا تشجعه بالقول

اللي ليها ليها

lli liha liha

ما هو لها، لها​


----------



## abdalhamid

في فلسطين نقول :

خلاص اللي ضرب ضرب و اللي هرب هرب


----------



## Arabic Guru

شكراً لردكم والتواصل يا سادة


----------



## Schem

Lark-lover said:


> لافات الفوت ما ينفع الصوت
> 
> طارت الطيور بارزاقها



بعض الناس بعد يقولون "خيرة" بنفس المعنى وتستخدم بتجربتي بشكل أوسع من الأمثال اللي ذكرته


----------



## إسكندراني

بالعربي الفصيح
*فات الأوان*
لا تستعمل للمواساة فقط تعبيرا عن فوات الفرصة 
نستعملها في مصر كثيرا


----------

